# ادلي بريك كمهندس[أخصائي] انتاج



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

*ادلي برايك كمهندس[أخصائي] انتاج*

السادة الكرام مهندسي النفط – قسم انتاج السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته----- زملاء المهنه - أرجو قراة المقال الي النهايه----------.هناك سوءال ينتظر منك الاجابه--------ان اداره عمليات الانتاج لاي حقل نفط كما يتفق معي جميع مهندسي النفــــــــــــــــــــــــــط في العالم تمر عاده باربع مراحل1-المرحله الابتدائيه (من 5 الي 8 سنوات). في خلال هذه المرحله يتم حفر جميع الابار النفطيه و أبار الاغراق المشار اليها في ملزمة مشروع الانتاج الابتدائي أضافة الي الابار الاستتكشافيه، الحصول علي معلومات مهمه عن خواص الصخور و النفط و الماء داخل الحزام النفطي، حساب المده الزمنيه لاستخراج زيت صافي من دون ماء طبقي الذي من خلاله يتم التنابؤ بالزمن المفترض لوصول جبهة الماء الي خطوط الانتاج - الابار النفطيه-، دراسه ديناميكا تفير الضغط الطبقي و التنابؤ ببدء عمليات الاغراق أو الحقن و كذالك يتم تحديد نوعيه و اليه نظام القوي الطبيعيه التي تحت تاثيرها يتم انسياب المائع - النفط- من المكمن الي قعر البئر. أقتصاديا هذه المرحله تتميز بنمو أو زيادة الانتاج من سنه لاخري الي ان تصل الي الذروه أو الي السقف - اي اعلي قيمه.2- المرحله الثانيه - أنا ا سميها مرحله الذروه أو السقف - (من 2 الي4 سنوات).أقتصاديا هذه المرحله تتميز بثبات الاننتاج عند سقف محدد (+ - و ليس قيمه محدده واحده).في خلال هذه المرحله يتم تحديد نظام عمليه الاغراق و اعداد و تجهيز أبار الحقن - مستوي طول عمر مرحلة الذروه يعتمد علي نجاح عمليه الاغراق الذي بدوره يعتمد علي الاختيار الموفق من قبل المهندس المسؤل في اختيار ابار الحقن و نظام الاغراق. خلال هذه المرحله يتم كذالك تصميم خرائط الضغط الطبقي التي من خلالها يتم تحديد الاماكن الميته أو العادمه [بطبيعة الحال مناطق تداخل الطبقات داخل حزام النفط و التي يصعب ايجادها خلال الحفر الاستكشافي]، يتم كذالك تدقيق الكميه التجاريه للنفط [الاحطياطي التجاري] و كذالك [المهم بطبيعة الحال]ما هي الكميه التي نستطيع استخراجها من المكمن بواسطة التقنيه و التكنولوجيا المتواجده و التي يقرها مشروع الانتاج، وضع ملزمه مشروع الانتاج العام و تحديد معامل - بضم الميم- الانتاج و الدراسه الاقتصاديه للمشروع و العمر الافتراضي لعملية الانــــــــــــــــــــــــــتاج. هذه المرحله تتميز بانتاج المياه الطبقيه بصحبه الزيت [قد تصل الي 60 في المئه من المنتوج اليومي]3- مرحله الانحسار أو السقوط. (من 10 الي 15 سنه). هذه المرحله تتميز بنقص سنوي حاد في الانتاج و زيادة انتاج الماء الطبقي الى 70-80 في المئه من الانتاج العام. في خلال هذه المرحله تستخدم الطرق الثانويه و الغير تقليديه لاستخراج الزيت بمعالجه أبار محدده . حساب دقيق لمستوي أو منسوب ارتفاع الحزام الفاصل [الخط الفاصل بيت الزيت و الماء] . انشاء خرائط الاغراق و خرائط جبهه الدفع [ جبهه الدفع هي المنطقه الانتقاليه علي حدود السطح الفاصل و التي يكون تشتبع الصخور بالنفط ضئيل بالنسبه الي التشبع بالماء و قيمة معامل الازاحه للنفط = 0]. تقسيم الحقل الى بلوكات ذوات صفات متشابهه و ذوات قيم انتاجيه متقاربه ليتم بصوره أشمل اداره عملية الانتاج و الوصول الي القيمه السابيه لمعامل - بضم الميم- الانتاج المعتمد في ملزمه مشروع الانتاج العام.4- المرحله النهايه. (من 20 الي 30 سنه). هذه المرحله تعتبر من أطول المراحل عمرا و تتميزبنقص سنوي بطئ في الانتاج و زيادة انتاج الماء الطبقي الى 80-100 في المئه من الانتاج العام. في خلال هذه المرحله تستخدم بشكل اوسع الطرق الثانويه و الغير تقليديه لاستخراج الزيت بمعالجه الاأبار النفطيه و أبار الحقن و الموجهه خاصة الي تقليص انتاج المياه الطبقيه و الجوفيه [المياه الجوفيه عاده صالحه للري و الشرب و رغم بعدها عن المكامن الحاويه للزيت تتسرب الى الابارعبر العيوب و الشروخ في انابيب التبطين و الاسمنت الواقع خلفها التي تتكون باسباب عديده منها الصداء و التاءكل و خاصة في أماكن ارتباط الانابيب]. وضع خرائط اللسنه المياه الطبقيه [اللسنة المياه الطبقيه هو تعبير عن المياه التي أخترقت السطح الفاصل أو بالدقه السطح الفاصل الانتقالي عبر صخور ذوات نفاذيه عاليه بالمقارنه بصخور مجاوره] و وضع طرق للحد من انتشارها داخل حزام النفط و الوصول الي اقعار ابار الانتاج. خاصة خلال هذه المرحله يتم تصميم خرائط مهمه جدا و هي خرائط التشبع الحالي [علي هذه الخرائط يبين نسبه تشبع الصخور بالنفط داخل حزام النفط و مستوي الفاصل أو المنطقه الانتقاليه]. يتم وضع دراسه اضافيه الي ملزمه مشروع الانتاج العام حول استقتطاب الاماكن ذوات التشبع القريب للتشبع الابتدائى [قيمه مخبريه] أوالمناطق ذوات تشبع بالنفط أكثر ب 20 في المئه من التشبع النهائي [قيمة التشبع النهائي يمكن الحصول عليها بمعرفة التشبع الابتدائى و معامل الازاحه] عن طريق معالجة الابار[عزل الطبقات المائيه] أو حفر جذوع جديده من الابار القديمه و عزل الابار المعطيه 100 في المئه مياه طبقيه أو تحويلها الي ابار حقن أو مراقبه.----------------------------------------------------------سيدي المهندس ارجوا مشاركتك و الادلا برايك الخاص حول:1- طرق الحفاظ علي اطول فتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره للمرحله الثانيه - الحفاظ علي سقف الانتاج2- الطرق العمليه و الغير مكلفه لتقليص أنتاج المياه الطبقيه المصاحبه للزيت خلال المرحله النهايه للانتاج.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------أود التنويه أن لي مع بعض زملاء العمل براة اختراع في المجال 2: Abstract of invention. Method for extraction of non-homogenous water-clogged oil bed.Ru 2255 213 C1E 21 B 43/22 شاهد الملف -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+-أستاذ دكتور - أنور الوردماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 . دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003 في الوقت الحاضر - مدير لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفط باشجيو بروجيكت. كذالك في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيه تحياتي لجميع المهندسين.بريدي[email protected]الشركهhttp://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## alwardrus (11 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ايه الحكايه ............ مش كده الله. هو ايه يعني عدم الرد أو التعليق علي مودوع مهم بالشكل ده فين امال با اصحاب جامعة السويس يا الله يا شطار يا الله


----------



## احلاهن (1 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي العزيز
والله يااخي الموضوع جميل والشهاده اجمل فقط نقطه اود شرحها
في المعمل او المصفى او ايه دائره انتاجيه تحتاج الى الخبرات العمليه اضافه الى العلميه 
فمعظم الاحيان وعندما تستحدث مشكله ما ستحتاج الى حلها لتضمن استمرار الانتاج وهنا تبرز الحاجه للخبره العمليه
انا يازميلي املك شهاده الدبلوم في التشغيل الفني للمصافي وخلاال عملي كنت استقبل مهندسين حديثي التخرج وكنت اقوم بتدريبهم حتى يستطيعون السيطره على زمام الامور ومعظم الاحيان كنت اعمل على حل المشاكل التشغيليه بنفسى وبفضل الله قمت بالتشغيل في مواضع عجز عن تشغيلها الاجانب(يابانيون -امريكان-يوغسلاف-بولانديون)كانوا يحملون شهادات من ارقى الجامعات العالميه.......................
لذا اخي الكريم يجب ان يحصل المهندس على الخبره العلميه(المتراكمه)حتى يستطيع خوض غمار العمل
وانا استغل هذا الموضوع لاعرض المساعده الى كل من يحتاجها في مجال التكريرالجوي(ATMOSPHERIC DISTILATION) وهرجه المقطرات(بنزين -كيروسين-كازاويل)وفى مجال التقطير الفراغي(VACUUM DISTILATION),وكذلك في مجال التكسير بالهيدروجين .كذلك في عمليات الضخ والخزن ووحدات انتاج الدهووون
هذا ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## fielo (2 يناير 2008)

_ما شاء الله يبدو أن لكم باعاً طويلاً في مجال هندسة النفط، وبرغم انعدام خبرتي العملية (خريج 2006) أود الإدلاء ببعض التعليقات.._
_1- أولاً يجب تعريب مصطلحات هندسة النفط في معجم هندسي واحد حتى يتسنى لنا كعرب الحوار من غير صعوبة في محاولة فهم التعريبات المختلفة لمصطلح واحد._
_2- ان مشاريع الاستخلاص الثانوية (Secondary Recovery) تختلف من منطقة لمنطقة أخرى حسب عوامل كثيرة أهمها خواص النفط و الصخور الموجود فيها. ويبدو من خلال كلامك تركيزك على الغمر المائي (Water Flooding) والتي فيها يجب دراسة تشكيلة آبار الحقن و الانتاج و نسبتهما إلى بعض، ودراسة معدلات الانتاج ومعدلات الحقن بصور دقيقة ويمكن التنبؤ بزمن وصول الماء المحقون إلى آبار الانتاج بعد حساب معامل مقدرة الماء على ازاحة النفط الافقي و الرأسي._
_سبل معالجة زيادة الماء المنتج المذكورة هنا هي وقائية أكثر من كونها علاجاً:_
_3- اعتقد أن من اكثر سبل تلافي زيادة الـ Water Cut هو اختيار معدل الانتاج الأمثل Optimum Production rate الذي يحافظ على ضغط المكمن من الانخفاض السريع و بالتالي لا يثير الماء الطبقي بالحد الذي يجعله يتخطى النفط وبالتالي يحجزه، أيضاً في حالة الانتاج من عدة طبقات يجب دراسة خواص كل طبقة على حدى لكي لا تحدث مشاكل باعتبار خواص منطقة ما كخواص كلية للطبقات المنتجة، وفي نفس الوقت فان الانتاج الآمثل ياخذ في الاعتبار الجوانب الاقتصادية للمشروع في سرعة استرداد رأس المال الذي تم انفاقه. وهذا في نفس الوقت يؤجل الارتفاع في نسبة الماء المنتج و بالتالي يزيد من مدة الفترة الثانية و الثالثة Peak and plateau phases. _
_4- استخلاص النفط المحبوس بواسطة الماء (للماء حركية أعلى من النفوط الطبيعية نسبة لضئالة قيمة لزوجته بالنسبة للنفط، لذلك فإذا كانت نفس قوى الدفع تؤثر على المائعين نفط و ماء في نفس الظروف فإن الماء حتما سيندفع قبل النفط و إذا كان بكميات كبيرة كما هو الحال في الطبقات التحتية فإنه يحجز النفط تماماً عن الحركة) من الأمور الصعبة و من التعقيدات الناشئة من اهمال او عدم معالجة الارتفاعات الطفيفة في نسبة انتاج الماء، لذا فإن المشكلة مركبة._
_ما رأيك في أن تنورنا كيف يمكن استخلاص مثل هذا النفط؟؟؟ و نكون شاكرين_


----------

